# South Bend, IN - F/S 2yd Salt Dogg spreader



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

This found its way into the Empire yesterday... Don't have a need for it, very good shape! Missing top grate and tarp, but I might have one available but cannot guarantee. Need to check in back 40... Has digital controller along with remote bearing grease hose. $2500


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

What about the Tornado in the backround?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

What about it?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

I thought he didnt care for Western...maybe that was just the plows


----------

